# Bargain Of The Week



## yardy (2/10/10)

i've got to share this one

on my weekly scabbing trip I picked up a schweppes corny keg at the local tip today, got it home and it holds pressure and has a beer out QD as well, all for $10 B) 

don't tell the Bundy crew though otherwise i'll be fighting them at the tip gates  

cheers

Dave


----------



## beers (2/10/10)

Nice work.. I'm hoping it still had soft drink/beer residue in it? as opposed to paint or weed spray that I've heard them being used for.


----------



## Mattese (2/10/10)

I'm sure the weed spray flavour washes out after a couple of brews.


----------



## brad81 (30/8/14)

BWS - Bridge Road gift set: 3 x IPA's 1 Spielgelau IPA glass, $13


----------



## Topher (30/8/14)

brad81 said:


> BWS - Bridge Road gift set: 3 x IPA's 1 Spielgelau IPA glass, $13


Just saw some boxes of these at a local BWS, I got excited....but the sign said $26.00


----------



## jonnir (30/8/14)

I've been trying to find them since it was first posted! 3 stores and still yet to find!


----------



## DU99 (30/8/14)

there's a post in "webdeals" about this special


----------



## brad81 (31/8/14)

Just flicking through that now.


Well, if it is just a specific location, I got mine from the Blackburn North shops between Whitehorse and Springfield roads.


----------



## DU99 (31/8/14)

BWS deer park..Never heard of them


*Note* Manage to score another one for $13 ..this avro


----------



## Samuel Adams (10/9/14)

$4.99 six packs of Punk IPA 

I wonder if you could hold them to that price haha


----------



## JB (10/9/14)

Samuel Adams said:


> $4.99 six packs of Punk IPA
> 
> I wonder if you could hold them to that price haha


Hmmph, was gunna order some online, but the price changed just before checking out :/


----------



## menoetes (10/9/14)

It lets me order 4 'packs' (I assume 6 packs?) for $19.96. It's a shame that I don't have a Dan Murphies anywhere near me... though I am seriously considering delivery.

EDIT: Nup, fixed now while I was mucking about with delivery options - so close!!


----------



## Topher (10/9/14)

The price is still wierd though.... 18bucks for a 6pack, 90 for a case.


----------



## blekk (11/9/14)

Just picked up 3 Asahi kegs for 50 bucks - no thats not each thats $50 total


----------



## doon (12/9/14)

Noticed with punk ipa cans it depends what store you have it set to for price. Set to ascot vale comes up at 5 bucks for six pack and stays that in cart


----------



## Tahoose (12/9/14)

Yeah but then you go to complete the payment and they come up as cans still.


----------



## slcmorro (12/9/14)

Just tried to snag the 6 packs for $5 here in Ballarat, no dice. They didn't have any. They said to order online but then freight would come into it. Shame too, because the bird behind the counter said they'd have to honour the price if they had them. Take a screenshot of the webpage into stores and you should do alright if they have any.


----------



## doon (12/9/14)

The cans would be coming in 4 packs would they not?


----------



## Tahoose (12/9/14)

slcmorro said:


> Just tried to snag the 6 packs for $5 here in Ballarat, no dice. They didn't have any. They said to order online but then freight would come into it. Shame too, because the bird behind the counter said they'd have to honour the price if they had them. Take a screenshot of the webpage into stores and you should do alright if they have any.


Will be giving this a crack on the way home.


----------



## Forever Wort (12/9/14)

I ordered 6 packs of 6 Punk IPAs from Dan Murphy's Ascot Vale for $30 and will go over to pick them up tomorrow.

It will be very interesting to see if they honour the transaction or not ... going in armed with printed screenshots of the website and invoices.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/9/14)

I found a store with the error but they don't offer click and collect. 10x 6 packs was comming up at $37.50 and then when I got through to the last stage of check out it changed to $150+delivery.


----------



## doon (12/9/14)

Im guessing they dont have to honour this price as its a mistake


----------



## Tahoose (12/9/14)

Went I into Malvern and they said that they don't have to honour an online price in store, but if I put the sale through online and picked it up then that's fine


----------



## doon (13/9/14)

Got them for 3 bucks a can at ascot vale as i hadnt done the click and collect


----------



## Forever Wort (13/9/14)

$30 for 36 cans from Ascot Vale. I am a happy camper!


----------



## doon (13/9/14)

Haha good shit mate. I dare guess they are going to change that now!


----------



## BrosysBrews (13/9/14)

Just ordered 4 six packs for $19.95 click and collect from Glen Waverley thanks for the heads up


----------



## NealK (13/9/14)

Just ordered and paid for 5 packs from ascot vale.


----------



## DU99 (13/9/14)

werribee/watergarden's/melton full price


----------



## BrosysBrews (13/9/14)

Just got a text saying my order is ready at Glen Waverley so looking good


----------



## NealK (13/9/14)

When I went to collect mine they were 4 packs not 6 packs. I brought up the web page on my phone that showed 6 packs @ $4.99. The manager looked at it and went and got me another 10 cans. Bloody bargain! 30 cans for under $25.


----------



## Spiesy (13/9/14)

Samuel Adams said:


> $4.99 six packs of Punk IPA
> 
> I wonder if you could hold them to that price haha


That's bloody annoying. The online deal price is $4.99. Add 3 x packs to my cart, select $7 freight - postcode entered, go through another two stages and then the price changes at the final step.

God I hate Dan's.


----------



## Spiesy (13/9/14)

Forever Wort said:


> $30 for 36 cans from Ascot Vale. I am a happy camper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the best before?


----------



## NealK (13/9/14)

Mine say 17/7/15. 
I think it is a price error on the website. Ascot vale is a bit of a hike for me but it was well worth it.
Try and order click and collect and I thinkyou have 24 hours to collect.


----------



## Spiesy (13/9/14)

Can't be arsed with a 1-hr round trip, to be honest. 

M. Murphy and Sons can eat a fat one


----------



## slcmorro (13/9/14)

I've ordered two lots of 5 x 6packs from Glen Waverly. Friend is picking them up


----------



## stakka82 (13/9/14)

Forever Wort said:


> $30 for 36 cans from Ascot Vale. I am a happy camper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is actually the best beer deal I have ever seen... love that beer. If you get one even approaching fresh it's the most awesome session IPA ever.


----------



## calobes (13/9/14)

I think they might have entered the 6 pack price as the single can price.

I just had a look and its now $4.99 per can or $17.99 per 6 pack. 

Lucky if you got that deal


----------



## doon (13/9/14)

Set your store to ascot vale. Still coming up as 4.99 a six pack for me. I just cant be arsed doing the click and collect and going back tomorrow


----------



## Forever Wort (13/9/14)

When I picked mine up at 1PM today they still had 84 cans in stock. The Manager said they would have the pricing error on the website fixed within 10 minutes.

Just checked the website and the error remains the same! I wonder if they're out of cans yet ...


----------



## menoetes (14/9/14)

Whoa I got it! 5 x 6 packs of Punk IPA for $4.99 each + $14 delivery.

That's a 30 can pack for $38.95 delivered. Awesome.

I think the trick is _not_ to sign in (if you have an account) and _don't _select a store. I did that a few days ago and it corrected the price. Well spotted Sam Adams, I'll be raising a tin to you shortly


----------



## philmud (14/9/14)

Just ordered 4 x 6 packs from Ascot Vale for $20! Sweet spotting!


----------



## DU99 (14/9/14)

Glen Waverly still showing mistake


----------



## Tahoose (14/9/14)

menoetes said:


> Whoa I got it! 5 x 6 packs of Punk IPA for $4.99 each + $14 delivery.
> 
> That's a 30 can pack for $38.95 delivered. Awesome.
> 
> I think the trick is _not_ to sign in (if you have an account) and _don't _select a store. I did that a few days ago and it corrected the price. Well spotted Sam Adams, I'll be raising a tin to you shortly


Thanks for the tip, couldn't do it on a mobile yesterday but managed on pc today. 4 packs to be picked up after lunch


----------



## philmud (14/9/14)

Just want to check that this is how it displays in other order summaries. Initially I thought it was displaying four cans (singular), but it seems that "packs" refers to six packs.

Edit: I should add that the product page allowed me to select a carton or a "pack" & indicates that single cans can be purchased in store only.


----------



## Danwood (14/9/14)

5 ordered for collection tomorrow after work on way through Glen Waverley (I never knew this store was there, usually use Burvale branch...which involves uturns in peak traffic *sad face emotional icon*).

Please and thankyou.


----------



## Grainer (14/9/14)

keeps correcting on the payment page !!


----------



## tateg (14/9/14)

Grainer said:


> keeps correcting on the payment page !!


Yep so does mine


----------



## Grainer (14/9/14)

Got it.. have to pick collect.. delivery does not work.. clear all your cache and cookies as well


----------



## Grainer (14/9/14)

pick mine up in the next hour..saves a brew day


----------



## tateg (14/9/14)

Nowhere close to me has them ascot vale was close but now seems all out


----------



## Bridges (14/9/14)

Picking up some on the way home from work tomorrow, funny thing is I grabbed one of these from my local just last week and really enjoyed it. 4 sixers (or 4 packs) for $20. WIN!!!


----------



## tateg (14/9/14)

Anyone got any leads on which stores still have available stock?


----------



## Bridges (14/9/14)

I think I got the last from Alphington as is would only let me get four packs. I just tried a couple of stores that I'd be driving past tomorrow morning until I found one that'd play the game.


----------



## Grainer (14/9/14)

No stock at waverley


----------



## Danwood (14/9/14)

Grainer, it states that it's out of stock when you tried to add to cart then ??

Mine went through to Paypal payment no probs. So maybe I got the last few ?

I was wondering whilst ordering if there was a stock level monitoring system...surely would in this day and age.


----------



## tateg (14/9/14)

Just got some from bulleen store


----------



## Tahoose (14/9/14)

Had a call from the ascot vale store, saying he only had one pack left so i could have that or a refund, asked to pick up at another store and he has organised to pick up from malvern east.

I work in malvern so no biggy, he mentioned malvern and camberwell on the phone so I'd give those a try.


----------



## Grainer (14/9/14)

Went to pick up from Waverley and I asked them to transfer the order to Sth Oakley.. Guy tried to give me 5x4 pack .. I pinter out I paid for 6 packs and he reluctantly honoured it.. So MY Fridge is stocked 5x6packs  :kooi: :kooi: :kooi:


----------



## Bridges (14/9/14)

I was wondering if I should stick it right to 'em for the six packs or just be happy with the 4 packs for $5 each. I guess I'll see tomorrow when I pick up.


----------



## slcmorro (14/9/14)

Had my mate pick them up today at Glen Waverly. Ran into a slight problem... the manager there said they only come in 4 packs, not 6. Unfortunately Nick (the guy who collected them for me) being a delicate soul didn't want to argue the point the manager made, which was he was only going to give him 10 x 4 packs, not 10 x 6 packs which I paid for, and if I had a problem with it I was to take it up with head office. Which I have done. I'll report back.

If nothing comes of it, I've still got some great beer at an even better price, but being the tinarse I am I want my extra 20 cans dammit!


----------



## Danwood (14/9/14)

So Grainer, you were able to place your order at Waverley then? And they didn't have stock when you turned up ?

I'm just trying to prepare my defence if it goes pear shaped.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## slcmorro (14/9/14)

Bridges said:


> I was wondering if I should stick it right to 'em for the six packs or just be happy with the 4 packs for $5 each. I guess I'll see tomorrow when I pick up.


I'm going to stick them for the full 6 packs. I'm even going to ask them to post the other 20 cans I didn't get to my house free of charge for their bullshit.


----------



## slcmorro (14/9/14)

Grainer said:


> I pinter out I paid for 6 packs and he reluctantly honoured it.


It's for *this* reason, that I'm going to go them for the extra 20 cans. My mate picked up my order hours before this, early this morning and they wouldn't give him 6packs. To hear you got them now makes me shitty. Happy for you, but shitty.


----------



## Grainer (14/9/14)

Bridges said:


> I was wondering if I should stick it right to 'em for the six packs or just be happy with the 4 packs for $5 each. I guess I'll see tomorrow when I pick up.


get 6 packs..i did


----------



## Grainer (14/9/14)

To everyone.. get the 6 PACK!! its totally worth it.. They said if any store has an issue with it to ring head office and get it honoured.. their number is1300723388.. hell worth it.. sitting in the lounge room drinking a few.. thinking .. "I should order another 5x6 packs" !!

If the store doesn't have them just ask them to transfer the pickup to another store... The manager at Oakley south honoured the deal..so maybe thats a good place to transfer it to....

cheers and drink up fellas.. :beerbang:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/9/14)

Tried everything but can't make it happen in WA. 

Was going to make it rain Punk cans


----------



## BrosysBrews (14/9/14)

slcmorro said:


> Had my mate pick them up today at Glen Waverly. Ran into a slight problem... the manager there said they only come in 4 packs, not 6. Unfortunately Nick (the guy who collected them for me) being a delicate soul didn't want to argue the point the manager made, which was he was only going to give him 10 x 4 packs, not 10 x 6 packs which I paid for, and if I had a problem with it I was to take it up with head office. Which I have done. I'll report back.
> 
> If nothing comes of it, I've still got some great beer at an even better price, but being the tinarse I am I want my extra 20 cans dammit!


I had the same issue with them, have emailed them to ask how they plan to resolve, keep in touch here mate as we may be able to use differant answers as leverage if one of us hits a wall!


----------



## slcmorro (14/9/14)

Grainer said:


> They said if any store has an issue with it to ring head office and get it honoured.. their number is 1300723388..


Not open today obviously (I just tried haha) but tomorrow I'll give em a bell.


----------



## DU99 (14/9/14)

:icon_offtopic: ain't we brewers of fine ales/lagers,why all the fuss..isn't there a clone we can make.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bridges (14/9/14)

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: ain't we brewers of fine ales/lagers,why all the fuss..isn't there a clone we can make.. :icon_cheers:


Yeah but my 24 cans for $20 bucks is purely for research and quality assurance before I undertake a clone...


----------



## Tahoose (14/9/14)

As far as I'm concerned dans is one of the duopolys and if I can get a bargain at the expense of a major corporation which probably rips us off with everything else. Then I'm going to try.


----------



## philmud (14/9/14)

Bugger! I just left with the 4 packs, I might email them but I did sign for the pick-up.


----------



## hwall95 (14/9/14)

Unfortunately none with 'Click & Collect' around brisbane way and delivery hasn't worked anyway I've tried it..  Should of investigated this thread earlier and may of been able to grab some


----------



## Smokomark (14/9/14)

Nope Brisbane never worked, no matter how you tried it.


----------



## tateg (14/9/14)

Only 4 packs at bulleen store, I took the last 5.
Guy at the store recommended contacting head office to get the other cans I had paid for, the guy even took a screen shot on my phone just In case they change the site over night.


----------



## philmud (15/9/14)

Did anyone at Ascot Vale insist on 6 packs & do ok? I'm going to call them today and ask them to sort it out.


----------



## Forever Wort (15/9/14)

Yes, Ascot Vale are very friendly. I insisted on six packs, pointing to the printed screenshot of the website I took along, and the Manager got them out without blinking.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/9/14)

Going to pickup some on my lunch break, will push for 6 packs and report back if all good. Funny they haven't just fixed the website error =D


----------



## philmud (15/9/14)

Yeah, they just gave me four packs so I guess they were waiting to see if people complained. Hope they agree to fix it in retrospect. It's a third of the order after all!


----------



## tateg (15/9/14)

I will be calling today, to see if they honour the 6 packs


----------



## philmud (15/9/14)

Ascot Vale tell me they'd honour but I already got the last stock. They're calling me back with a solution. I said I'd be fine with a raincheck, but they're unsure if they'll restock.


----------



## slcmorro (15/9/14)

Just got off the phone with them. I escalated the case just to be a shit. The general gist of the conversation was 'We fucked up, price was wrong and pack quantities were wrong but you got a massive saving and it worked in your favour so we're not doing shit about it'. I said something along the lines of 'I get that, but I paid in goo faith based on the information provided to me by you, the retailer, and I expect you to honour the transaction as I am not at fault'. Will see how that goes, he pushed it to his manager.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/9/14)

Getting nervous, almost 2 hours and still no order confirmation. They've probably sent some alert email out to all stores lol. Code red, code red at DM headquarters today!


----------



## tateg (15/9/14)

Website has also been changed to 4 pack now


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/9/14)

And you can only select cases now, looks like it's being fixed as we speak


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/9/14)

They were "out of stock" due to the error and large influx of sales (I call b/s), but apparently they will get more stock and notify me once ready to collect...


----------



## Danwood (15/9/14)

Just rang to confirm my order. Had it moved to Doncaster East due to no stock at Glen Waverley, which they hadn't advised me about (I think they're sticking their heads in the sand a bit on this problem).

The chick on the phone read me my order as 30 cans (5x6packs), so I made sure she stipulated 30 cans when she forwarded my order to Doncaster.

Fingers crossed. I don't have screen shots and, as mentioned, they've changed the website link back to 4packs.


----------



## Tahoose (15/9/14)

Malvern east had my 4 x 4packs ready and waiting this arvo.

I had my 6pack screenshot ready and waiting. The guy said he'd get me another pack, so i pointed out that it was actually 24 cans. He gave a shrug and apologised for the mistake.

Early 20's guy having a super slow monday by the looks of it, I don't think he cared too much.

24cans for $20 :beer:


----------



## Forever Wort (15/9/14)

Meanwhile the folks working at BrewDog are going to wonder why export sales to Melbourne are doing so well ...

Oh yeah, and I couldn't help myself - I went and got another 24 cans, bringing the haul to 60 in total! Plenty of Punk IPA love at my house for a few weeks!


----------



## panzerd18 (15/9/14)

LOL that's gold. There's no price for them on the online store now.


----------



## tateg (15/9/14)

So has anyone that got 4 packs had any luck calling there head office ? 
Just about to call and see what answer I get from them.


----------



## Bridges (15/9/14)

I picked up mine this morning, wasn't really going to push the 4 pack thing but the dude at the jump was a bit rude when I asked, so demanded to receive what I paid for, no more no less, (at $5 a sixer HA HA) he eventually saw my side of the argument and as I had their last stock he arranged for another store I was driving past to give me two more four packs. 
so 24 cans $20 nice. Then when I stopped at my local supermarket I had to walk past a BWS and noticed they had a couple of sixers of ballast point big eye at the check out marked down to $12. 
Plenty of cheap commercial beer at my place now. I don't think I've ever been able to claim that before.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/9/14)

Bridges said:


> I picked up mine this morning, wasn't really going to push the 4 pack thing but the dude at the jump was a bit rude when I asked, so demanded to receive what I paid for, no more no less, (at $5 a sixer HA HA) he eventually saw my side of the argument and as I had their last stock he arranged for another store I was driving past to give me two more four packs.
> so 24 cans $20 nice. Then when I stopped at my local supermarket I had to walk past a BWS and noticed they had a couple of sixers of ballast point big eye at the check out marked down to $12.
> Plenty of cheap commercial beer at my place now. I don't think I've ever been able to claim that before.


Great work!!!

I spoke with the sales guys on phone and they have stated they will be honouring my purchase and that it is in fact 24 cans (4 packs). Based on that I'd say those who got 4 packs will be right if they call and ask.

Apparently I'll be getting them end of this week though, cos all you buggers who got some have dried out Dan Murphys completely.


----------



## Bridges (15/9/14)

Some one somewhere at Dans is copping a kicking this arvo! If you're reading this pal drop me a PM I'll shout you a beer!


----------



## tateg (15/9/14)

Just off the phone now and dans are now saying that they cannot honor the price for a six pack, they say there is no stock anyway 
They will refund if I want to return though.


----------



## Grainer (15/9/14)

tateg said:


> Just off the phone now and dans are now saying that they cannot honor the price for a six pack, they say there is no stock anyway
> They will refund if I want to return though.


Tell em to stick their refund up their clacker.. They will have more stock in very soon...


----------



## Danwood (15/9/14)

Smiley Face !





I can recommend transferring your orders to a less 'work-hardened' store. 

The bloke had 5x4packs ready for me, but I only had to say the original ad was for 6 packs and he went for more cans. 
He was a little miffed and clearly knew what was going on...but he CBFed, thankfully...as I couldn't prove it.

Thanks, Uncle Dan...you're the best !


----------



## Bridges (15/9/14)

Where I picked up my extra two four packs was Eltham they still had a slab worth left on the shelf at about 11am I think all stores are showing no stock as a way to stem the bleeding. Not all stores had them at the bargain price though. Eltham is the closest to me and for what ever reason the price would change at check out for that store. I just tried a few stores I knew I'd be near until I found one that worked for their click and collect. I would think you paid for 6 beers you should receive 6 beers. It doesn't matter what the price is.


----------



## Grainer (15/9/14)

Danwood said:


> Smiley Face !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the right attitude


----------



## slcmorro (15/9/14)

tateg said:


> So has anyone that got 4 packs had any luck calling there head office ?
> Just about to call and see what answer I get from them.


Read my post, about 10 posts back.


----------



## tateg (15/9/14)

slcmorro said:


> Read my post, about 10 posts back.


I pretty much got the same response


----------



## slcmorro (15/9/14)

Yeah. Bit shitty. Will see if the escalation does me any good. Either way, great beer at a great price.


----------



## Bridges (15/9/14)

It seems like everyone that has had success has done it at a store rather than dealing with head office. And been willing to travel to pick up the extras.


----------



## Bridges (15/9/14)

tateg said:


> Just off the phone now and dans are now saying that they cannot honor the price for a six pack, they say there is no stock anyway
> They will refund if I want to return though.


Tell them you'll return 2/3rds of the order for a full refund as they only supplied 2/3rds of the order initially. Baffle them with BS!!!


----------



## Vini2ton (15/9/14)

Great win for beer drinkers. Even better movie script.


----------



## Danwood (15/9/14)

I smell an Oscar !

I think Steven Segal should play my part...or Burt Reynolds...can't decide.


----------



## Bridges (15/9/14)

And it'd have a happy ending. Everyone loves happy endings!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/9/14)

Trying to tell me no more stock nationally and they wont be getting any more in.... ive asked them to ring every store to check if they have stock to fill my order. Head office are obviously trying to stem the bleeding


----------



## Weizguy (16/9/14)

I noticed on the Dan's site yesterday, they no longer have a price next to the Punk IPA, and I assume that indicates lack of stock.

Not happy that you guys looted all the Punk IPA in the nation, and now Dan's is being spiteful by denying any more stock to this country.
Moody b!tches.


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/9/14)

Dan's management have more likely than not read this thread, so I'm sure they feel for you DJ.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/9/14)

Settled for 22 cans from a local store rather than an extra trip just for 2 cans. Will be happy once in my possession ;-)


----------



## Forever Wort (16/9/14)

*drinks a Punk IPA*

*drinks another Punk IPA*

*weeks pass*


----------



## Danwood (16/9/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Trying to tell me no more stock nationally and they wont be getting any more in.... ive asked them to ring every store to check if they have stock to fill my order. Head office are obviously trying to stem the bleeding


BS ! The girl on the phone yesterday listed about 8 stores which had stocks that I could move my order to...and that was just E Melb.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/9/14)

Yeah but last night I think head office removed all stock and pricing of it from website, so the head office sales can't see stock levels at each store. They had to ring each store to physically get stock level, we'll at least that's what they told me. I CBF spending anymore time on phone so gonna grab the 22 cans and enjoy me finally  am keen to hear how those who received 16 will go though.


----------



## Samuel Adams (16/9/14)

Hahahaha this is awesome, well done guys on scoring the bargain. I didn't even bother trying dammit !!


----------



## slcmorro (16/9/14)

Thanks Samuel Adams, for sharing!


----------



## Vini2ton (16/9/14)

Hope you all gave it 5/5 as value for money in your reviews on the Dan site.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/9/14)

Collected 4x4 packs tonight as that is all the store had left. They threw in a 6-pack of Tower 10 IPA as a bonus given the circumstances and probably to make me go away forever hehe. Thumbs up!


----------



## BrosysBrews (16/9/14)

slcmorro said:


> Yeah. Bit shitty. Will see if the escalation does me any good. Either way, great beer at a great price.


Had the same issue via email, have replied to them but not hoping for much! $1.25 a can is still a good price


----------



## Danwood (16/9/14)

Good outcome there, DJ...the Towers sixer was a nice touch. Customer satisfaction !

I do like the new 'buy 1, get 5 free' offers Dan's are doing !!


----------



## slcmorro (16/9/14)

I want a six pack of Towers...


----------



## philmud (17/9/14)

Just picked up my eight missing cans from Ascot Vale. They had one of the managers pick them up on his way home from the Pt. Cook store. I was originally offered a $10 voucher, but said I'd far prefer the beer. I pointed out that other stores had honoured the advertised price AND quantity & I hoped they'd reach the same outcome for me.
Cheers to the folk at DMs Ascot Vale for being good sports. Nothing personal, but no-one sniffs out and pursues a bargain like a home brewer. Especially when it's cheap craft-beer!


----------



## Tahoose (17/9/14)

Agreed, or anything stainless.

Or anything which might just assist in the brewery.


----------



## BrosysBrews (17/9/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Just picked up my eight missing cans from Ascot Vale. They had one of the managers pick them up on his way home from the Pt. Cook store. I was originally offered a $10 voucher, but said I'd far prefer the beer. I pointed out that other stores had honoured the advertised price AND quantity & I hoped they'd reach the same outcome for me.
> Cheers to the folk at DMs Ascot Vale for being good sports. Nothing personal, but no-one sniffs out and pursues a bargain like a home brewer. Especially when it's cheap craft-beer!


not experiacning any luck like this via email and really cant be bothered calling, I think i will just become a pest and reply to them everyday until they give in.


----------



## slcmorro (17/9/14)

BrosysBrews said:


> not experiacning any luck like this via email and really cant be bothered calling, I think i will just become a pest and reply to them everyday until they give in.


Same. No reply yet for me either.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/9/14)

I won't add that I've enjoyed a Punk IPA tonight and now the Tower 10 IPA - WOW the Tower is pretty special! :chug:


----------



## menoetes (17/9/14)

I received my delivery from Dans today. 5 x Punk IPA 4 packs, with delivery that drops it to about $2 a can. I figure that's about the right price for megaswill on special so I'm not going to argue, especially given the poor success of others who have tried calling head office.

I'll quit while I'm ahead, grab my ill-gotten loot and run 

- Meno


----------



## TheBigD (18/9/14)

It's no 5 dollar six pack but I'm planning on picking up a couple of 5 litre franzsikaner heffe wiesbier kEgs @ aldi this Saturday $29 dollars seems a bargain at that price.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/9/14)

^^ what he said, I can see myself with my mouth pressed up against the glass of my local ALDI at 8.59am Saturday morning, heavy breathing.


----------



## panzerd18 (18/9/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> ^^ what he said, I can see myself with my mouth pressed up against the glass of my local ALDI at 8.59am Saturday morning, heavy breathing.


Me on the weekend


----------



## Danwood (18/9/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> ^^ what he said, I can see myself with my mouth pressed up against the glass of my local ALDI at 8.59am Saturday morning, heavy breathing.


I'm pretty sure they can't sell alcohol before 10am or something ?

I vaguely remember trying at opening time once and having to come back later.

You can still grab what you want, pile it in an easily defendable position, arm yourself to the teeth with cheap, flimsy gardening tools and see if you can make it through ?


----------



## Mardoo (18/9/14)

Or grab one of their cheap garden hoses and a funnel, fashion a beer bong and then scan the empty can at the register once the time rolls around.


----------



## BrosysBrews (19/9/14)

Whooooo be a pest get $10! Keep emailing till they give in!


----------



## beercus (19/9/14)

Thinking of getting one of these. Chuck it in the spa and use for chiller pump.

https://www.aldi.com.au/en/special-buys/wednesday-24-september-2014/wednesday-detail-wk39/ps/p/submersible-dirty-water-pump-780w-1/

beercus


----------



## Blind Dog (19/9/14)

TheBigD said:


> It's no 5 dollar six pack but I'm planning on picking up a couple of 5 litre franzsikaner heffe wiesbier kEgs @ aldi this Saturday $29 dollars seems a bargain at that price.


Gotta link? cant see on their website


----------



## n87 (19/9/14)

https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/160835


----------



## panzerd18 (19/9/14)

Its already on the shelf at my local Aldi. I bought the keg, the 4-pack and the Stein.


----------



## tateg (19/9/14)

Yep on the shelf at my local too


----------



## slcmorro (19/9/14)

Been emailing Dans all week, they havent replied.


----------



## Mardoo (19/9/14)

Call and make a nuisance of yourself. It always works, as long as you can still look at yourself in the mirror afterwards. I had to make an airline check-in girl cry once. Had to. I HAD to be on that plane. I felt so bad, I was consciously and intentionally a complete shit to her. Maybe not that far


----------



## slcmorro (19/9/14)

Did that too (read further back)


----------



## Danwood (19/9/14)

Got a slab of Brew Dog (them again!) Riptide for $60 at Purvis. 

Short date, but for an 8% Imp. Stout....who cares ?

There was at least 2 more full slabs and 6 packs on the shelves.

This week I will mostly be drinking Brew Dog...mostly.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/9/14)

n87 said:


> https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/160835


Thanks


----------



## panzerd18 (19/9/14)

Mardoo said:


> Call and make a nuisance of yourself. It always works, as long as you can still look at yourself in the mirror afterwards. I had to make an airline check-in girl cry once. Had to. I HAD to be on that plane. I felt so bad, I was consciously and intentionally a complete shit to her. Maybe not that far


You horrible person.


----------



## n87 (20/9/14)

just picked up 2x5L kegs, mixed 4 pack, and the 1L can with glass from Aldi.

for me the kegs are extremely good value, considering i am acquiring these kegs for my mini keg system, and new, they go for ~$22... so $8 for 5L of beer.


----------



## Mardoo (20/9/14)

panzerd18 said:


> You horrible person.


Funny, that's what my Mum says too...


----------



## TheBigD (20/9/14)

I picked up three kegs yesterday arvo as they were already on the shelves I also grabbed a set of dimple steins and pilsener glasses which are an excellent shape and size (600ml)


----------



## n87 (20/9/14)

TheBigD said:


> I picked up three kegs yesterday arvo as they were already on the shelves I also grabbed a set of dimple steins and pilsener glasses which are an excellent shape and size (600ml)


you got 600ml dimple steins? how much?
do you have a photo?


----------



## TheBigD (20/9/14)

n87 said:


> you got 600ml dimple steins? how much?
> do you have a photo?


dimple steins 2 for $4.99 but theyre 500ml the pilserner glasses are 600ml


----------



## n87 (20/9/14)

i think i might be going to visit aldi again...


----------



## Danwood (20/9/14)

Thnx Dan's !

Plugged a gap in the brew day when the EIPA keg blew. Not that I don't have more HB, it's just that RIS or barleywine aren't very sessionable... well, they could be, but...


----------



## beercus (20/9/14)

At mitre 10 today, see the black and gold laundry soaker. Looks similar to napisan, maybe not as much sod perc. 

Anyone use it? 

Great price

Beercus


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/9/14)

beercus said:


> At mitre 10 today, see the black and gold laundry soaker. Looks similar to napisan, maybe not as much sod perc.
> 
> Anyone use it?
> 
> ...


Coles brand is 5% w/w and therefore stronger and the strongest I could find. Makes no sense when you can just get 100% w/w perc and whilst it costs a bit more you use 95% less.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/9/14)

Yeah. Isn't 100% sodium percarbonate like $6/kg?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/9/14)

Danwood said:


> it's just that RIS or barleywine aren't very sessionable... well, they could be, but...


Harden up Dan or your reputation will slip.
I had a Barley wine for breakfast yesterday :icon_drool2:
Aaarrr


----------



## Black n Tan (21/9/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Yeah. Isn't 100% sodium percarbonate like $6/kg?


The B&G is $1.50kg and 35% percarb (equivalent to $4.30/kg of pure percarb), so is better value than $6/kg for pure percarb. Guess it depends on what the fillers are.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/9/14)

Also worth noting perc in bulk buy is around $1.40/kg. But yeah sorry realised the 5% on coles napisan is related to available oxygen my mistake!


----------



## Tahoose (24/9/14)

Bargain

57 grolsh bottles + growler 

Cost - 2 longnecks of esb


----------



## Asha05 (30/9/14)

I thought i had missed out on the Franziskaner kegs from aldi, as my local aldi and 2 others i visited were sold out...But heading to Marlo for work yesterday stopped in at Aldi Bairnsdale...
Boooommmm they still had about 10 kegs. Loaded 3 into my trolley. Very happy! Thank you Barinsdale for not being interested in good beer!


----------



## Weizguy (30/9/14)

I bought one of the Franziskaner kegs and a 4-pack of Oktoberfest bier. Loved the Hacker-Pschorr, and the others were a bit meh.

Started the Fraziskaner on Sunday night. The beer was foamy, but a bit flat. Not entirely like the tap beer at the Löwenbrãu


----------



## Matt Browne (3/10/14)




----------



## Matt Browne (3/10/14)

Perfect size for 9-10 litre keg!!
On wheels too!!


----------



## luggy (3/10/14)

Picked up this stainless 43 litre bad boy for $15, hello new boil kettle


----------



## Tahoose (3/10/14)

Good buy, I thought the 90ltr pot for $90 I just bought was a good deal.


----------



## luggy (3/10/14)

I'm pretty happy with it, it's really good quality. Also the money saved will be put to good use getting other bits and pieces for the brewery :beerbang:


----------



## Grainer (3/10/14)

Tahoose said:


> Bargain
> 
> 57 grolsh bottles + growler
> 
> ...


Don't have esb..but got other brews !! interested??


----------



## Bridges (3/1/15)

I got one of these eskys from the big green shed for $20 as it was missing a handle on one end. Still has the lugs though so I can tie some rope through to ghetto a handle. Not sure what I'm going to use it for though. Don't need it, just couldn't pass it up...


----------



## philmud (15/5/15)

I bought a six pack of Punk IPA cans at Ascot Vale Dans for $17.90 this afternoon. The ticket on the shelf was for a four pack, so someone fucked up again. As I drink yet more underpriced Punk IPA tonight I will fondly recall the halcyon days of the $4.99 six pack.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/5/15)

Hahaha!

Punk IPA, sending Dan Murphys broke since 2014


----------



## Samuel Adams (16/5/15)

Yeah I'm still pissed off I found that stuff up & didn't get any $5 six packs !


----------



## NealK (16/5/15)

https://www.masters.com.au/media/MASTERS/Media/static/LAM/65L_Tub.jpg

Just bought 3 of these to keep grain in. They easily fit a full sack. I have covered the vent holes and my grain will be in a sack inside the tub.


----------



## Danwood (16/5/15)

Prince Imperial said:


> I bought a six pack of Punk IPA cans at Ascot Vale Dans for $17.90 this afternoon. The ticket on the shelf was for a four pack, so someone fucked up again. As I drink yet more underpriced Punk IPA tonight I will fondly recall the halcyon days of the $4.99 six pack.


Anyone tried any other stores for this 'promotional offer' ?

Jus wonderin if it's worth moseying over to the Ringwood branch.


----------



## Bribie G (16/5/15)

I bought a couple of these from Masters for grain storage, they aren't as robust as the Willow bins but seal better with a clip lid and hold a sack nicely. I've been using them for about a year, not bad value for $12

And they come in pwiddie colours


----------



## Blind Dog (16/5/15)

Bribie G said:


> I bought a couple of these from Masters [/url]for grain storage, they aren't as robust as the Willow bins but seal better with a clip lid and hold a sack nicely. I've been using them for about a year, not bad value for $12
> 
> And they come in pwiddie colours


Can you stack them?


----------



## philmud (19/5/15)

Danwood said:


> Anyone tried any other stores for this 'promotional offer' ?
> 
> Jus wonderin if it's worth moseying over to the Ringwood branch.


Sorry, I haven't tried any others. Worth checking IMO


----------



## sponge (20/5/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Can you stack them?


Just what I was wondering as well. A few hardware places have similar bins although they have a 'domed' lid which doesn't allow stacking.


----------



## crowmanz (20/5/15)

Danwood said:


> Anyone tried any other stores for this 'promotional offer' ?
> 
> Jus wonderin if it's worth moseying over to the Ringwood branch.


I tried to buy the 6-pack after Christmas from the 'gabba store in Brissy, check out chick picked up on it and would only let me have 4 of the 6


----------



## mwd (22/5/15)

Maybe our Dan's are a lot smarter the Punk cans are all separated on the shelves i.e single cans but still priced at $17.99 for 4. :mellow:

Got a case of Becks on special though on Wednesday for $34.00 though.

:icon_offtopic: Anybody joined the Dan's Rewards Card ? Don't seem to get any discounts on anything at the checkout but do get e-mail notifications on upcoming specials.

They had Brewdog Santa Paws in the Bargain Bin at $9.00 for 4. Quite tasty but not that impressed would not be happy if had paid full price.


----------



## MastersBrewery (23/5/15)

I suppose it depends on what is termed bargain, but from where I sit if it didn't come out of the brew budget and it helps brewing, then it's a dead set bargain. So the ball a' chain picked up a 210L freezer for $85, this will soon free up the freezer above the kegs, for yeast splits and Yob specials!!! :kooi:


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/15)

24 hour special only.





Maybe not a huge bargain but small urns don't come up all that often, ideal for generating some sparge water or heating strike water for a partial mash in esky. Could even do a mini biab for a partial in the urn itself.



$50 plus delivery. This mob, OO.com.au are in Sydney and I've bought a fair few household items like a bike, vacuum, etc. Reliable mob and generally overnight delivery.


----------



## n87 (29/5/15)

The Dans I went to last night had all the punk IPA's cut up into 4 packs.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/5/15)

I thought they came in 4 packs only and not 6 packs? Hence why it was a bargain when they advertised the price as a 6 pack


----------



## crowmanz (29/5/15)

They were in 4-packs (cardboard pack) but there is a batch at Dans that have been in 6 packs (in a plastic wrap), the price on the shelf only showed the 4-pack price ($17.90) and the computer system only had the single and 4 pack price. So some got away with buying the 6 pack and only paying $17.90.


----------



## Bribie G (29/5/15)

You can sometimes fluke it, I once got a four pack of a 9% Euro Hobo Lager that was on special at $11 for two cans, and the four pack checked out at $11 instead of $22.

Just keep the checkout operator talking about the weather etc.


----------



## earle (3/6/15)

crowmanz said:


> They were in 4-packs (cardboard pack) but there is a batch at Dans that have been in 6 packs (in a plastic wrap), the price on the shelf only showed the 4-pack price ($17.90) and the computer system only had the single and 4 pack price. So some got away with buying the 6 pack and only paying $17.90.


I got a the final 6 pack off the shelf today for the 4 pack price of $17.49. The six pack wouldn't scan so she just looked up the 4 pack price and charged that. Sometimes service staff's apathy can work for the consumer.


----------



## slcmorro (4/6/15)

Not sure if this is a national thing or not, but the fella at Liquorland said they were discontinuing some lines.

I managed to snag to following for $60:

8 x Hop Hog
12 x Mixed Weihenstephaner (Hefe, Pils and Kristall)
6 x Stiegl
2 x Old Fart
1 x Boddingtons (can - Wish I got more, it was awesome!)


----------



## hwall95 (4/6/15)

slcmorro said:


> Not sure if this is a national thing or not, but the fella at Liquorland said they were discontinuing some lines.
> 
> I managed to snag to following for $60:
> 
> ...


That's a great deal, will check it out as I'd love some cheap Wiehenstephaner


----------



## yum beer (4/6/15)

Be nice if the local Liquorland stocked any of those........


----------



## Tahoose (5/6/15)

Ask the manager to order some in, the managers so the ordering at Liqourland, they don't just receive what they get told to. 

Think they get a weekly catalog which has all of the wholesale specials. But if yours is lacking some decent beers it's up to them really.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/6/15)

earle said:


> I got a the final 6 pack off the shelf today for the 4 pack price of $17.49. The six pack wouldn't scan so she just looked up the 4 pack price and charged that. Sometimes service staff's apathy can work for the consumer.


The exact same thing happened to me at the one-week-old Queanbeyan store this arvo. No scan so she looked up the price for 4 x cans and that's what I got charged.
Spewing there was only one six-pack left.


----------



## mwd (24/7/15)

St Stefans Blonde Belgian Abbey Ale $50.00 6 x 750ml Free Delivery online from Dan's seems like a good deal BB August 2015 should sit nicely in the fridge.

https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_774969/st-stefanus-blonde-abbey-beer-750ml


----------



## BottloBill (25/7/15)

Two four packs of Hoegaarden for $15.00


----------



## Mardoo (25/7/15)

Back of a truck?


----------



## BottloBill (25/7/15)

BWS bottlo, 2 weeks BB but still couldn't pass it up


----------



## Mr B (29/7/15)

Aldi had 4 packs of Guiness a week or two ago for 10 bucks. 

I got one but it didnt really live up to my expectations (its my problem I know).

I have however had two cracking Guinness stews though, with pearl barley also added.

Mmmmmm


----------



## madpierre06 (29/7/15)

First Choice have Sierra Nevada Pale Ale in 400ml can 4-packs for $16. How's the quality out of cans, I've always preferred glass.


----------



## wereprawn (29/7/15)

madpierre06 said:


> First Choice have Sierra Nevada Pale Ale in 400ml can 4-packs for $16. How's the quality out of cans, I've always preferred glass.


Tasted the same to me. Was hoping for a bit more hop aroma and flavour in the tinnies. Still , not a bad drop .


----------



## madpierre06 (30/7/15)

madpierre06 said:


> First Choice have Sierra Nevada Pale Ale in 400ml can 4-packs for $16. How's the quality out of cans, I've always preferred glass.



Actually, make that 4 x 473ml.


----------



## NewtownClown (30/7/15)

madpierre06 said:


> First Choice have Sierra Nevada Pale Ale in 400ml can 4-packs for $16. How's the quality out of cans, I've always preferred glass.


Beer remains fresher in cans. They are also cheaper to transport.


----------



## madpierre06 (30/7/15)

NewtownClown said:


> Beer remains fresher in cans. They are also cheaper to transport.


I had a can of Swan Light once...it wasn't that nice, may be have been compromised during transport, eh..


----------



## NewtownClown (30/7/15)

madpierre06 said:


> I had a can of Swan Light once...


 That's _your _problem

I bet it was fresh, though


----------



## madpierre06 (30/7/15)

NewtownClown said:


> That's _your _problem
> 
> I bet it was fresh, though


 :lol: I did specify ONCE!!!


----------



## NealK (31/7/15)

madpierre06 said:


> First Choice have Sierra Nevada Pale Ale in 400ml can 4-packs for $16. How's the quality out of cans, I've always preferred glass.


I went in to Dan Murphy's tonight and asked if they would price match First Choice at $16 for the 4 pack. They just pressed a few buttons and charged me $29.90 for 2 x 4 packs. Bargain!


----------



## Brewman_ (31/7/15)

madpierre06 said:


> First Choice have Sierra Nevada Pale Ale in 400ml can 4-packs for $16. How's the quality out of cans, I've always preferred glass.


Was at the beer festival in Kincumber recently, (Central Coast), and there was a SN stall serving Sierra Pale Ale and the Torpedo out of cans. No complaints here at all was very nice. So too was the Feral stall Karma Citra - nice, and Murrays


----------



## Glomp (25/8/15)

I don't know if this is a bargain but the reject shop have a tasting paddle with 4 different glasses for $25.

http://catalogue.rejectshop.com.au/catalogue/get-savvy-this-spring/53mbdip7c.html?refresh=1440486586923#pageNo=0


----------



## nosco (25/8/15)

Big W have em this week too. I got the aldi ones a while back. Obviously not designed by beer drinkers otherwise theyd put a hole.in em so you can carry it.

Aldi have spirit and conyac glasses this sat. 4 for $10 (maybe $ 8). The conyac glasses could make good poor mans belgian beer glass i reckon.


----------

